# Poodle face.



## Purley (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a black mini poodle. I want her to have a "shaggy" face. This poodle belongs to someone I know but I'm sure she would not mind my posting a photo on here. I'd like to know how to do my dog's face like this. I guess I have to let her hair grow first. Would I scissor the whole thing. Someone told me that they would use the thinning shears under the eyes so the hair doesn't stick up in her eyes. Any suggestions would be really appreciated. 

I have clippers with a number 10 blade and a box of attachments. But I am a complete novice at clipping.


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

Since you're a novice groomer, be very sure of your dog and your hand's steadiness before you start working around the eyes.... I would clip away from the direction of the eyes, directly from one corner to the inner corner, the just in between on the bridge of the nose also... your # 10 is the safest blade to use... then be sure that as the hair grows, you are brushing AND combing every week... you can either scissor as the face grows, holding your scissors up and down only, never sideways, so again its really critical that you and the dog are steady since you're working near the eyes...or when you are more proficient you could use a 4F blade in a downward motion to keep the face relatively long... I can't stress enough how much you need to practise with the dog to have your own confidence up and his training and quiet mood, for this area in grooming. Train him to be on a table and quiet, and work just a bit each day or every 2 days so you both learn the attitude you need. Good luck... I am a retired master groomer and showed and bred poodles for over 30 years... poodles rock !!!!


----------

